# اريد قاعده حسابيه ثابته لمعرفه اوزان رباط المسامير بمفتاح العزم



## احمد صلاح حجازي (9 يوليو 2010)

اريد معرفه اوزان رباط المسامير بمفتاج الساعه


----------



## قطر الحبيب (10 يوليو 2010)

لا اعلم


----------



## مهندس.عبدالرحمن (10 يوليو 2010)

انا لو اعرف اقول على طول 
عذرا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (11 يوليو 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اولا اعتذر بالتاخر بالرد عليك
اذا كان لديك سيارة معينة يمكن ان افيدك بقيمة اوزان مسامير المحرك


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (11 يوليو 2010)

ممكن اوزان مسامير محرك بركنز 4 سلندر


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (11 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووور لكم لإهتمامكم بالموضوع


----------



## العقاب الهرم (12 يوليو 2010)

اطلع على هذا الموضوع اخى .. ايضا تابع الردود رقم 4 و 12 و 17 و 21 بها ملفات يمكن ان تفيدك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t162540.html

وايضا هذه المواضيع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t203363.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t186071.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t161430.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t77910.html


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (5 يوليو 2011)

مشكور الي كل من ساهم بالرد


----------



## rasmi (6 يوليو 2011)

بص أنا حدلك ع المكان
لو معاك أي كاتالوج لشركة كوماتسو حتلاقيه في بداية الكتالوج شارح الحاجات دي كلها وعامل جداول بالأطوال والأقطار و العزوم
أنا كان معايا الكاتالوج بس للأسف حذفته


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (9 يوليو 2011)

اخي العزيز المهندس / رسمي ياريت تحاول تجمع الي هذا الكتالوج واكون شاكر لك جدا جدا جدا ولك مني كل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## eng haytham (23 فبراير 2013)

المقصود هنا كيفية تحديد عزم رباط المسمار اى مسمار بدون الحاجة لكتالوج واعتقد ان دة بيعتمد على صلابة المسمار ودى بتكون مدونة على جسم المسمار وكذلك على زراع القوة .... فايريت لو اى احد يمتلك القاعدة الهندسية وجدول الاحمال يمدنا بة لو امكن


----------



## user321 (25 سبتمبر 2014)

weight=mass*9.81

its just idea may be true or false

try it


----------



## tariq 05 (9 ديسمبر 2015)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم و بعد السلام .نعم احي هناك قاعدة وهي تقوم علي جودة المعدن المسامير و يعبر عنها 0.8 او 0.7 .... وتكون مكتوبة في المسمار نفسه وعلي مسافة تباعد الاسنان المسمار وهيا عبارة عن جدول


----------

